# Nice surprise while Walleye fishing



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Pulled this nice looking 18 small while jigging for walleye off Sherrod pard Saturday. Was around 20fow. Great fight, fish had a ton of spunk in him.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Great looking smallie!


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Great looking smallie!


Thanks....great fighter, thought I had a carp at first until it broke the surface!


----------

